# looking for a breeder/MA New England area



## dcaron24 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi everyone. I am looking for recommendations for a breeder in the MA/New England area. Ideally closer to MA so that I can visit easier. I am looking for a black and tan or black male puppy. I'm not looking for an extremely high energy puppy, but I am planning on doing CGC and possibly obedience trials. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## sbailey14 (Jul 3, 2015)

Fox Hill Farms in Amesbury - Brigitte and her team are amazing!


----------



## Horses272 (Jun 15, 2015)

I am looking for a male, preferably black and red in CT. ,MA, even RI, please pm me with any ideas


----------



## Horses272 (Jun 15, 2015)

Did not get it


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Olympia Kennels* < they have Kirschental dogs


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Linda's Shepherds has some wonderful dogs in Middleboro, MA it is where I got my Ruger (avatar) from. If you want more info feel free to ask! They've produced some wonderful pups


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Two kennels with East German lines that do very well in pet homes. I've met many of them in training venues and at events, all had good temperament. Color is just color, I wouldn't make it a priority, but to each their own. Both kennels have produced black pups, b/t blanket and bicolor, not sure about b/t saddle.

Ryanhaus Kennel
Breeders of German Shepherds & Cairn Terriers | NH & MA | New Hampshire & Massachusetts - Pam Lake, Owner

And GSRNE always has good dogs, thoroughly temperament tested and fostered for at least two months before offered for adoption so their behavior in a home is well known:
Our Available Dogs | German Shepherd Rescue of New England

Good luck!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

sbailey14 said:


> Fox Hill Farms in Amesbury - Brigitte and her team are amazing!


A couple of staff members where my pup is being trained also like Fox Hill Farms. 
I didn't get my pup there but it has a good rep. 

My neighbor got a Ledgemere pup. 
In Wesern MA. Maybe near Amherst. 
Sorry not sure of spelling.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Also. I agree w RunShepherdRun "color is just color."
I really wanted a black and blond gsd, 
But. Based on what I told the breeder, she picked Finn for us and he's a perfect fit.


----------

